# Владимир Ушенин Эстрадные пьесы для баяна(Аккордеона)



## isaia (25 Мар 2016)

Уважаемые,если есть возможность скинуть сборник,пожалуйста [email protected] или [email protected]


----------



## isaia (26 Мар 2016)

isaia писал:


> Уважаемые,если есть возможность скинуть сборник,пожалуйста [email protected] или [email protected]


У владимира ушенина есть сборники эстрадные пьесы дляаккордеона,если кто владеет ими,то скинте пожалуйста


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Мар 2016)

isaia писал:


> isaia писал:Уважаемые,-эстрадные пьесы дляаккордеона,если кто владеет ими,то скинте пожалуйста


У профессора Владимира Васильевича Ушенина есть персональный сайт.Ссылка на его сайт последняя по счету имееться в моем сообщении№12 от02.03.2016.Заходите   -ФОРУМ  опускаетесь в раздел ( ПРОЧИЕ ) - находите ( ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ ССЫЛКИ ДЛЯ МУЗЫКАНТОВ )   -  и предпослед.сообщение.Одновременно изучите форум и зайдя на сайт В.В.Ушенина определяетесь что Вам нужно и приобретаете  -  у него много платного материала.Удачи.С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## isaia (27 Мар 2016)

А другие сборники можно получить пожалуйста?


----------



## isaia (27 Мар 2016)

Я с Донецка,даже если и хотел купить книги,то в рядли.Если есть у когокакие-нибудь сборники В.Ушенина,поделитесь пожалуста [email protected]


----------



## vev (27 Мар 2016)

isaia писал:


> Я с Донецка,даже если и хотел купить книги,то в рядли.Если есть у когокакие-нибудь сборники В.Ушенина,поделитесь пожалуста [email protected]


Николай, 

Оно конечно же всем хочется всего и задарма. Но... 
Если Вы заметили, здесь не публикуются новые сборники. Надо иметь совесть и дать авторам отбить затраты и хоть немного подзаработать. Человек вложил много труда, чтобы они увидели свет. Не будем уж настолько неблагодарными.


----------



## isaia (28 Мар 2016)

Для того чтобы меня понять,надо посетить наш прекрасный город Донецк.С уважением


----------



## vev (28 Мар 2016)

*isaia*,

Николай,

при всем нашем уважении,  сочувствии и понимании, но только сам автор сборников может решить, являются ли Ваши обстоятельства уважительными для бесплатного получения нот. Обратитесь к Владимиру Васильевичу напрямую. Вполне возможно, что он пойдет Вам навстречу.


----------



## isaia (28 Мар 2016)

В электронном виде он стоит меньше чем 350р,как он предлагает.Ценится натуральный продукт,а как я его могу приобрести,еслиу нас блокада.


----------



## vev (28 Мар 2016)

*isaia*,

Николай, ну давайте я его Вам куплю в качестве шефской помощи. 
Дайте точную ссылку...


----------



## isaia (28 Мар 2016)

http://www.ushenin.com/books/book44.php вот ссылка на сайте где книга


----------



## vmira (2 Янв 2023)

Hi, I already made contact with Sr. Ushenin, but unfortunately, I didn't get an answer, moreover, from the research I carried out, the books appear almost all out of stock. Where can I buy these books?

Евгений Левин: Первые шаги. Для начинающих баянистов и аккордеонистов

Владимир Ушенин: Юному музыканту - баянисту-аккордеонисту: Подготов 

Юному музыканту баянисту-аккордеонисту. 1 класс ДМШ. Редактор-составитель В. Ушенин

Хрестоматия юного баяниста (аккордеониста). 1 класс ДМШ. Учебно-методическое пособие

Happy New Year.

vmira


----------

